# Wohin mit den addons



## hellboy2005 (26. Mai 2009)

hallo wollt mal fragen wo man die addons hinziehen muss weil ich seh hier nirgends einen interface ordner so wie in wow


----------



## WR^Velvet (27. Mai 2009)

Um Addons zu installieren ist es am Einfachsten den Curse Clienten zu nutzen.
Damit kannst die Addons aus der sehr umfangreichen Cursedatenbank direkt installieren und auch immer UpToDate halten.
Dieser ist kostenlos und ähnlich Komfortabel wie der Blasc Client von buffed.

Wenn du diesen nicht nutzen willst erstellst du in deinem RoM Ordner einen Interface Ordner und darinnen einen Addons Ordner.
Das ganze sollte bei Standart Installation dann so ausschauen:
c:\Programme\Runes of Magic\Interface\Addons
Darein entpackst dann einfach die Addons.
Eigentlich genauso wie bei WoW und basiert auch auf der selben Scriptsprachen LUA.


----------

